# New boat/blackwater report 7/28/12



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Finally picked up my new rig monday afternoon. We fished the brothers open tx at blackwater yesterday. Caught 15 bass but all on the small side. Picked up 3rd with 7lbs, good way to break in the new boat.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

That's really a nice looking rig. What hp is that motor? It looks huge for that boat, bet that sucker will sh%t and get!!!


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow. Nice. What model Xpress is that? How many HP is that hanging off the back? Looks awesome. Oh yeah, where did you get your fish?


----------



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Sweet boat:thumbup:


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Very nice :thumbup: Bet it'll scat on a flat day!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice sled, and nice placement in the tourney!!!!


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

That Xpress is SWEET! And glad you placed


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Great boat and even better motor choice. I bet you have no problem planning off and getting ahead of the group. Its purty!!


----------



## Land is the Limit (Mar 24, 2012)

SWEET RIG!!!! Aluminum Bass Boat of our dreams!


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

Its an Xpress X19 with a 200 SHO. Motor is very impressive for a four stroke. Caught my fish on yellow.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

awesome looking rig


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Please let us know the GPS top speed, when you can!!


----------

